# Z.Ilgauskas wont play in Sweden; Lithuanian National Team



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Now its for sure that Þydrûnas Ilgauskas wont play for our national team. Most people were really angry here for long waiting for his final call, most fans understood that he can say "No" and it was allright with most, but waiting was too long, cause it hurted the preparation of NT.

As it known now Big Z gave his answer month ago to federation. The answer was negative, because of Cleveland Cavaliers decision, that the risk would be too big for his health. But the thing is that our bosses of federation simply forgot to tell this to the people and maybe even coach!

Allright, I dont wanna talk about him for now, lets stay with people who could play in Sweden. 

Donatas Zavackas (PF-SF, NCAA) was cut from NT by coaches after tournament in Bormio. Darjuðas Lavrinovièius (C-PF, Zalgiris Kaunas) was cut before, cause he got injured in camp ad wont play for 1.5-2 months.

Now these 14 players can still make the final roster (Player, age, height, position):

Giedrius Gustas 23 190cm PG 
Ðarûnas Jasikevièius 27 192cm PG 
Andrius Lepinaitis 22 188cm PG 
Darius Maskoliûnas 32 195cm PG 
Arvydas Macijauskas 23 192cm SG 
Donatas Slanina 26 191cm SG 
Dainius Ðalenga 26 197cm SF-SG 
Ramûnas Ðiðkauskas 24 198cm SG-SF
Saulius Ðtombergas 29 204cm SF 
Mindaugas Þukauskas 27 202cm SF-PF 
Virginijus Praðkevièius 29 206cm PF 
Darius Songaila 25 204cm PF 
Kðyðtofas Lavrinovièius 23 209cm C-PF 
Eurelijus Þukauskas 29 216cm C 

There are two more players with their unknown status...

Rimantas Kaukënas was in camp, but got injured, so left NT, but now it seems hes ok, so hes back, but is training individually.

Gintaras Einikis wasnt called for NT camps, but after loosing D.Lavrinovièius our coach Sireika said that he wants more big men in NT camp. He mentioned 3 names: Robertas Javtokas, Darius Ðilinskis and Gintaras Einikis. Javtokas said that his shape is really bad as he just now starts real trainings after his big injury. Ðilinskis seems to be tired after Junior WC in Thesaloniki and Young Men qualification for Euro U20. And Einikis is taking his own trainings for some try-outs in Europe, but hes in the same building as Jasikevièius, Songaila, Praðkevièius and Kaukënas works... Really weird, but everything will be known in few days when Lithuania will play two games with Australia at home.

My opinion about final roster is, that Kaukënas and Einikis wont play cause thay hadnt enough trainings with all the team. 11 players are almost sure they will go. And one of these 3 could take the last sport: Gustas, Lepinaitis or Ðalenga.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*What about Sabonis????*

Ha. You can read my take on Ilguaskas on the Sabonis forum, zalgirinis! :devil:

What I wonder now is if Sabonis will still decide to help out the LNT. He said he would play if Ilgauskas played, but as far as I know, he never said he absolutely would NOT play if Big Z didn't. That leads me to believe that he might possibly still decide to help out. Since you didn't mention him as a possibility in your post, I am guessing that you don't think he will. 

I still somehow see Sabonis' participation in the LNT as pivotal (so to speak) to his decision to retire from the NBA or not. They are probably not in any way related, but they seem that way to me. If Sabonis decides to play for the LNT, I think we see him retire. If Sabonis decides not to play for his NT, then I think we will see him in the NBA one more year. I'm not really sure why I feel that way, I just do. 

Well, time is running short. We will know something soon.

Thanks for your report here and on the Sabonis Forum.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I don't think Sabonis will be on the team. The other guys have been working out together for a few weeks now and I think it will be unfair to cut them for Sabonis, even if he's a basketball legend in Lithuania. 
I don't think Sabonis would want that either.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Good point, qwertu.

If this were earlier in the summer, he might still do it. Second thought, Sabonis never decides anything early in the summer. 

Well, it was just a thought. I would love to see Sabonis in a LNT uni again. Of course, I love to see Sabonis play no matter what team he is with!!!!


----------



## safari (May 19, 2003)

Too bad Z isn't on the team 
Still, I like the potential of that team


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*I'm guesing this article answers my question.....*

http://www.press.lt/cgi-bin/Article_lz.asp?Lang=L&ID=513319&Width=640&BgColor=ffffff&Format=0100

No Ilgas. No Sabas.

Right?


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: I'm guesing this article answers my question.....*



> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> http://www.press.lt/cgi-bin/Article_lz.asp?Lang=L&ID=513319&Width=640&BgColor=ffffff&Format=0100
> 
> No Ilgas. No Sabas.
> ...


No, unfortunately, neither of them will play. I'm pissed because there's an international tournament in my hometown that features France, Lithuania, Israel and Italy this week end and I got tix to attend it. I was really looking forward to seeing at least one of the Lithuanian big guy (actually I was pretty sure Sabas would not come but I was hoping for Ilgauskas). Oh well, I'll keep you informed as to how Lithuania does.


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: I'm guesing this article answers my question.....*



> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> 
> 
> No, unfortunately, neither of them will play. I'm pissed because there's an international tournament in my hometown that features France, Lithuania, Israel and Italy this week end and I got tix to attend it. I was really looking forward to seeing at least one of the Lithuanian big guy (actually I was pretty sure Sabas would not come but I was hoping for Ilgauskas). Oh well, I'll keep you informed as to how Lithuania does.


If Lithuania plays with the players Zalgirinis listed, I'm pretty sure they should win the tournament... Although you never know. Anyway, my bet's on Lithuania!


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: I'm guesing this article answers my question.....*



> Originally posted by <b>J-Will2</b>!
> 
> 
> If Lithuania plays with the players Zalgirinis listed, I'm pretty sure they should win the tournament... Although you never know. Anyway, my bet's on Lithuania!


Well Lithuania just beat Italy by 10-15 points last week end so it should really be decided between France and Lithuania.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Well Lithuania just beat Italy by 10-15 points last week end so it should really be decided between France and Lithuania.


Italy just isn't the same without Myers and Fuc-ka and now they got rid of Pozzecco- nothing good for them.

With all players missing in Yuga NT I believe Yuga, France, Lithuania and Greece have equal chances to win it all. Still don't forget Croatia they have very versatile players. And count on Slovenia...:yes:


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> 
> 
> Well Lithuania just beat Italy by 10-15 points last week end so it should really be decided between France and Lithuania.


But of course. Just Like Matiz wrote, Italy is used of Myers and ****a of leading their NT. Now... They have no chance of winning against a team of such caliber. Lithuania and France are just too strong. 

Q: Are the French NBA playas going to play on this tournament? Couse if they aren't, they can't beat Litva



> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> Fuc-ka


Fuc Fuc-ka! Don't like the traitor... Even though he is good and USED to be Slovene... :upset:


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> 
> Italy just isn't the same without Myers and Fuc-ka and now they got rid of Pozzecco- nothing good for them.
> ...


How can you call for all those teams and forget Spain and Germany?. Why so many of you underrate the Spanish squad?. I just can't understand it.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>J-Will2</b>!
> 
> Q: Are the French NBA playas going to play on this tournament? Couse if they aren't, they can't beat Litva


4 out of 5 will play : Parker, Abdul Wahad, Moiso and Diaw. Only Mickael Pietrus declined to play because he wanted to prepare with the Warriors and have a small holiday. 

Even with this team, which might be the best French team ever, France is not a lock to beat Lithuania. They should however beat Israel (we traditionnally struggle against them) and Italy who, like most of you said, will miss their best players.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> 
> How can you call for all those teams and forget Spain and Germany?. Why so many of you underrate the Spanish squad?. I just can't understand it.


It's true Spain is rarely mentionned in the favorites. I like their chances though, they have the best defense in Europe IMO and several people who they can give the ball to score, like Navarro or Gasol.
I'm not so sure about Germany, they only have Nowitzki and Okulaja that can play (well I could add Femerling) and basically a bunch of shooters.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Lithuania has played twice with Australia in Vilnius and Kaunas and won both games. First 101:88 (click on score to see statistics). Our coach was making many experiments, tryed this and that, so we were down by 10 after 3 quarters, but won the 4th 41:20.

Second game 88:72. This was more easier. We were winning all the time though once again had problems with Australian shooters making 3s. Anyway I liked all the team work, except the players who joined later than others (Jasikevicius, Songaila and Praskevicius), but they still have the time to reach their best lvevel. 

Stombergas was completely different than in Zalgiris. It seems that his old days are back and thats great for NT. I remember myself saying that hes wasnt worth even to be in preparation list - I take those words back back 

Macijauskas wasnt deadly as he used to be, but this wasnt crucial game. Anyway he has to show smth, cause Slanina played very good and if these were the last games before EC, he even could take the starting place. 

Nice suprise was Zalgiris backup PG Gustas, who started the second game isntead of Jasikevicius and IMO he played better than Saras in the game. It seems that for one place which is left, hes the strongest candidate and I hope he gets in. Lepinaitis wasnt cut yet, but he wont go to tourney in France, so it means he already lost the battle, but Kaukenas is back. Hes more experienced than Gustas and more versatile, but coach really said great words about Gustas progress, so taking Kaukenas back seems just as "well, I'll give you the last chance". Salenga could be the 12th player, but with Stombergas playing like that we dont need another SF, though Salenga is really good and hardworking player...


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> How can you call for all those teams and forget Spain and Germany?. Why so many of you underrate the Spanish squad?. I just can't understand it.


I am the one that always forget about Spain... Probably because of pain you've caused me last EC . But still I don't think Spain, with names you have on roster, is top4 on EC.
And what about Germany- they were suprise of last two championship- but they still have, as Starvydas explained, just two players: Nowitzki= world top10 player, and Okulaja top5 european sf and by my opinion this just isn't enough. For example: can Nowitzki play against combined zone defense- it's not he's gonna score 50+ points per game...


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> 
> I am the one that always forget about Spain... Probably because of pain you've caused me last EC . But still I don't think Spain, with names you have on roster, is top4 on EC.
> And what about Germany- they were suprise of last two championship- but they still have, as Starvydas explained, just two players: Nowitzki= world top10 player, and Okulaja top5 european sf and by my opinion this just isn't enough. For example: can Nowitzki play against combined zone defense- it's not he's gonna score 50+ points per game...


He didn't score 50+ points per game in the worlds, nor in the 2001 EC, and it's not like they got embarrassed, did they?. What about Femmerling?. He is a decent player. Many teams would like to have a big body like him in the roster.

About Spain, what's the problem with the roster?. I think Spain, not only has a very good defense, but probably features the best inside game of all the tournament: Gasol, Garbajosa and Felipe Reyes.

To me, the most significant doubt about the Spanish team is the coach. Moncho López, that's his name, is a young and unproven coach (I don't even understand how he got the job). But I think Spain is a no-brainer for the top-4 in the EC.


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

Spain might have a chance to go to the semis, but Germany- like I wrote before- never. Only if Dirk and Ademola do their jobs and one of the other German players, I don't know, Demirel, explodes like hell and makes seventeen points per game. Which can't happen. They can't surprise anyone anymore. 

Well I think that Lithuania has a better team than France and should win the tournament, especially if Stombergas plays well. I have to say I was surprised- I thought that his game is going to go down and keep going. That's great! :yes: 

I don't know what it is with the Lithuanian NT, but they have always been able to produce great achievements at various touraments and championships. I have always felt that they play with great pride for their country and really don't think about how they will do but how the WHOLE TEAM will do. That's what I would like to see in our, Slovenian NT. Maybe it's just me, so if I'm wrong, correct me!  

Oh and another thing- all of the players in the Lithuanian NT are Lithuanians, right? I like that too.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Yp. Spain has one of the best insides in EC, Gasol is the best C in EC. But When I look at Spanish roster I got this strange feeling some players are just a "particullary role" players in their clubs- and it just seems to me they can't be in a team which is in top4 EC!!!- again that is just my opinion


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> Yp. Spain has one of the best insides in EC, Gasol is the best C in EC. But When I look at Spanish roster I got this strange feeling some players are just a "particullary role" players in their clubs- and it just seems to me they can't be in a team which is in top4 EC!!!- again that is just my opinion


This year they just might have the chance... They have Gasol as arguably one of the best 3 players in Europe, the best def in Europe and the others are very solid players... Each one of the others could explode at any time, like Navarro, heck, even Herreros could outdo himself... If one of the other players plays a bit better, the others do their role and Gasol has his game (which he most certainly will) and the defense works, it's going to take a whoole lot to beat them... :yes: IMO, of course


----------

